

Researchers replicate Alzheimer’s brain cells in a petri dish - whyenot
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/13/science/researchers-replicate-alzheimers-brain-cells-in-a-petri-dish.html

======
iaw
I wonder what construct the neurons form within the gel. Could they form a
thought?

